# Japanese Flag Translation Please



## johnnyd (Jul 31, 2013)

I found this forum search for japanese flag translations and hopefully someone can help -

This flag was brought back from Iwo Jima by my grandfather and has been framed by other family members several years ago. It has recently been given to me and I would like to know as much as I can about it. I don't even know if it is framed backwards! Any information would be greatly appreciated.






Thank you!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 1, 2013)

武運長久　Wishing perpetual fortunes of war
贈　大東亜戦争従軍 gifted to Mr Mitsutoshi Sezaki who is serving in the Greater East Asia War
瀬崎美津利君
佐世保海軍施設部　川之谷工場 by Kawanotani factory of Naval Facilities Department in Sasebo

戦友がんばれ Good fight, my comrade!
有川功　Isao Arikawa (Mr)

元気で行かう Let's go bravely!
小山技工士 Laboratory Technician Koyama
浦田久三 Kyuzo Urata (Mr)

等々 Like aboves


----------



## johnnyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 2, 2013)

You are welcome, johnnyd!

Attached image shows Kawanotani District of Sasebo City.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome Shinpachi!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

Very well done Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks vB and Wayne for your kind comments!

Though this may have nothing to do with the flag directly, I have found out a nice CGI video clip showing a great air combat for the homeland defence. I remember this CGI creator Masaru Tochibayasi inspired me to begin my CGI job ten years ago. I believe he is still great.
Sorry for my offtopic!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBubG3pPubg_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2013)

I am truly amazed at some of the work you guys do in CGI. It really has gotten to the point of not being able to tell the difference between CGI and real life.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 3, 2013)

In case of Masaru Tochibayashi, I think he is very good at applying mist and camera vibration above all.
In case of Shinpachi, if he should be allowed to be compared with, he simply relies on one software expecting deepening skills.

Thank you very much, David.
I have been wishing to call you David


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 3, 2013)

Lovely CGI ...perhaps a tailplane trim jack or similar? Shinpachi


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 4, 2013)

You have good eyes, Lewis


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

A semi logical guess or 'gut' reaction  arigatto


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 4, 2013)

I will launch a new thread for the plane I'm making soon!
Thanks Lewis


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

Omega sugoi ! myself and others will surely wait with pangs of anticpation..


----------



## TexasTiger (Jun 20, 2014)

Shinpachi,
I have read your previous posts on flag translations with much interest. I have recently come in possession of a Japanese flag that is similar to others posted here. I believe this one is pre-WWII approximately 1935 timeframe. I would be grateful if you could provide translation of the names and sayings. Thank you in advance. 
Thank you!
















TexasTiger


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2014)

There are names of Hideki Tojo and other unknown unreadable names which look one or two persons wrote.
I find no Japanese atmosphere there.....


----------



## TexasTiger (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you for the review. Can you tell what the phrase is on the one side by itself? Which name is Hideki Tojo? Thanks again.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2014)

The red lined letters show 東條英機 for Hideki Tojo.
For comparison, second image shows his true signature.

This kind of flag was given to an enlisted soldier/officer wishing his good luck in the battlefield but your flag has no name of the receiver.
This is out of rule and makes no sense.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2014)

Shinpachi, is it possible that this flag was made as a souvanier in the post-war years?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Shinpachi, is it possible that this flag was made as a souvanier in the post-war years?



It is a good point, GG.

A British ww2 veteran held a Japanese good-luck flag signed by Hideki Tojo in Malaya and his wife found it out after his death.
She thought it a real one but turned out to be a fake.

This marking looks strange for a real flag but might be good for a ｓouvenir.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2014)

I know that the souvanier trade was very active during and following the war.

Matter of fact, one of the captured I-400 submarines had it's compliment of Seirans removed and scuttled, then the sub's hangar was crammed full of souvaniers, which were then transported to Pearl Harbor.

So it was a profitable trade, and you can be sure that folks were making replicas to get in on the trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2014)

I have been enlightened with new knowledge, GG.
Thank you very much

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TexasTiger (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks again for continued discussion. I am not 100% sure of the history on the flag. It was found with other items from my grandfathers military effects after my grandmother passed. Assuming it was from him he was stationed in shanghai from 1933 thru 1935 so it would be pre world ii.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 25, 2014)

This kind of fake-look flags have been regarded naught but, as GG pointed out, if they were produced as souvenirs in the 1930s or 40s, I think they should be regarded and studied as another category of historical items.

Thank you very much, TexasTiger, for giving us a great chance to learn more about our mutual history!


----------

